# Mini Haunted House



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Hi guys
I've just been looking around on the internet for ideas when all of a sudden inspiration struck. :googly: 
My apartment is far too small to do anything huge haunted house wise, but I could make a miniature one! I just had a mental image of a mini haunted mansion, perhaps as a centrepiece or something. Nothing too big but something cool.
I don't really like cheesy or cutesy halloween so I want something quite dark. Does anyone have any ideas on construction or design. I'm thinking mainly cardboard to build it, probably some papier mache in there too. Any tips, links or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks guys

:jol:


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you could at least hang the black tarp in the center and make it walk around in a U shape and maybe where you have other rooms have the door opened but blocked off and hide an actor friend or put props in the room


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

thanks for the tip skeletonowl but I'm thinking more along the lines of a doll house type thing lol!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

You could use modular walls system from model trains http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3281 there are a number of other one do a search on cornerstone modular


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Samhain said:


> thanks for the tip skeletonowl but I'm thinking more along the lines of a doll house type thing lol!


I've got a granddaughter coming in September. I'd better plan on building a haunted dollhouse!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh ok sorry I misread! You can find tons of inspiration from those spooky villages! I would use wood and even balsa wood for the frame.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Share those plans with me Bob! =]


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Samhain,

Try here for ideas:

http://www.hirstarts.com/grave/grave.html


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Cool site Widow! That's been bookmarked. Don't think I can really buy anything from there (P+P would be a bitch) but it's given me lots of inspiration. Think I might have to attempt my own version of that graveyard!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Samhain...when you said you wanted to make a model mini Haunted Mansion...why not build a mini Haunted Mansion. I mean, there is a FREE, yes FREE plan to make a Paper Model of Disneyland's Haunted Mansion and one for Walt Disney World's Haunted Mansion. Here is the URL http://www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Samhain, back to the paper model. You can make it out of any material and size it up to how-ever big you want it. They say make it out of paper because, well, its light and most everyone has paper in their printer's at home. But yea, it's an awesome model.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Wow frstvamp1r that's so cool! It's exactly what I was looking for!
Thanks!!


----------

